# New pens



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2018)

Here is a picture of all the stuff I've turned this week since I've been out of work. The two singles are both Slimline kits. One is Narra that I got from @Tony and the other is an Alumilite that I made. The two keychains I made as well. One from figured walnut and on is a piece of Bocote. I made two bottle stoppers but the neighbors received those before I got pictures.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2018)

Very nice! That Narra smells great don't it? Tony


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh yeah it does. The only thing about this addiction is...I need more pen kits! I'm gonna have to find a part time job to pay for them just so I can keep turning and order more wood. I know what family members are getting for Christmas, birthdays, and anything else. I'm getting ready to go out and start on some pot calls. I'll get some turned out and wait on my slate and glass to get here so I can try them out and see how they sound. Spring gobbler season is almost here. One good thing is, I can test them out while I'm out working chasing turkey hunters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 28, 2018)

Aren’t you supposed to be resting?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2018)

I just can't be lifting much with my left arm. I don't think a pen blank and lathe tool is too much. It seems like it's getting better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2018)

Eric, where do you get the key ring kits from?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2018)

I got these from Woodcraft.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2018)

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/key-ring-kit-chrome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 28, 2018)

Much better avitar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice pens but that alumlite really looks awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's a few more. The pink one is a blank I made and my daughter wanted. A Slimline in satin nickel. The other Slimline is mesquite in antique copper. The executive is teak in brass. The wood blanks came from @Tony.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of Slimlines but I like what you've done with those! The Mesquite is my favorite, like the bottom! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm not a fan of them either. They're cheaper to learn on. If I mess them up, I'm not out much. I was just looking for something different so I did it like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice job...
Coming along great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

